# El Bulli documentary on Netflix streaming



## Cadillac J (May 19, 2012)

Pretty interesting watch to see the process that goes into the cuisine there.

Adria reminds me of Dave Matthews' uncle.


----------



## labor of love (May 19, 2012)

Poly cutting boards...that's what I couldn't help but notice. Haha state of the art everything else but poly cutting boards. It was a good documentary. Many of the conversations felt quite private, I was abut surprised they showed as much as they did. Great film.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 19, 2012)

What's it called?

If you like Documentaries, The Candy Man is one of the best made documentaries I've seen in a while.


----------



## labor of love (May 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's simply called "el bulli" there's actually several really good food related documentaries on nexflix...I recently saw one with Alice waters that I liked too.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 20, 2012)

The full title is El Bulli: Cooking in Progress. I liked it. It was also interesting watching this and Jiro Dreams of Sushi and seeing how similar Adria and Jiro are in spite of having such different backgrounds and styles.


----------



## Andrew H (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I watched it last night, really interesting. I love when they ask for five grapes from the vendor. :rofl2:


----------



## DK chef (May 20, 2012)

i love "cooking in progress" and yes Andrew, i smiled when i saw them in the market and asked for 5 grapes, haha...that´s respect to not use the owners money, makes me think when i order 40 pounds of grapes/week.

i love how they are tweaking the menu into the last detail, and how the head chef Oriol Castro tried to please his chef, Oriol could in my opinion rule any restaurants in the world, just shows the standard of El bulli


----------



## Andrew H (May 20, 2012)

DK chef said:


> i love "cooking in progress" and yes Andrew, i smiled when i saw them in the market and asked for 5 grapes, haha...that´s respect to not use the owners money, makes me think when i order 40 pounds of grapes/week.
> 
> i love how they are tweaking the menu into the last detail, and how the head chef Oriol Castro tried to please his chef, Oriol could in my opinion rule any restaurants in the world, just shows the standard of El bulli



Yeah, Oriol is the man. Another great moment when Ferran tried something Oriol gave him and said "That's just bad. Don't give me anything that isn't _good_."
If you guys want a good book to read that is about El Bulli and their stagiaires you should check out The Sorcerer's Apprentices: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GNJ1PQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DK chef (May 20, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Yeah, Oriol is the man. Another great moment when Ferran tried something Oriol gave him and said "That's just bad. Don't give me anything that isn't _good_."
> If you guys want a good book to read that is about El Bulli and their stagiaires you should check out The Sorcerer's Apprentices: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GNJ1PQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



 exactly Andrew, that is pure respect, and while Ferran was talking in the phone most of the time Oriol and the other chefs, tried to please their chef, loved the wather tema and always thinking out of the box. to stay on the top. the best with the documentary was when they was taking photos of the menu, and you realised they actually got it all togehter and their efford was rewarding. 

i have always wanted to buy that book, maybe i should


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya that book was a great read. Loved the doco as well!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 6, 2012)

My favorite part was when the guys get the idea to put oil in cocktails.

It's like ":slaphead: why didn't I think of that??"


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 6, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> My favorite part was when the guys get the idea to put oil in cocktails.
> 
> It's like ":slaphead: why didn't I think of that??"



I think it's just an oil on water. Very interesting when Oriol went out to give it to guests for the first time and accidentally used sparkling water instead of regular water and then showed it to Ferran and they liked it better. 
After months of testing they didn't think of trying sparkling water, that's cool.


----------

